# retro fit maktec router



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi all,
Over the last year I have been upgrading my work bench, this included the dust extraction, router fence, table saw work top, hold downs. After all that I still had problems with the router station and the dust extraction.
I still wasn't getting all the dust or the chips. I was stumped, until I went to a new workshop that was being built they had a huge fume extractor but it didn’t exhaust to the outside of the building instead they were using the exhaust air, after it went through 2 scrubbers and a ioniser the air was returned to the work stations to be used a air curtain in front of the lathes and sanding areas, and welding areas.
This started me to think why can’t I use this idea but on a smaller scale, will get back to every body if this works.

Now on to the real reason for this thread. The retrofit of a Maktec MT-369 router for above table adjustments.

1)	Got a second base from Makita Aust, so I don’t stuff the one the router
2)	Pulled it apart were the threaded rod is fixed to the base for adjusting the cut depth ( a fixing pin has to be removed) all press fited.
3)	Between the slide post and the rod there is a metal spacer this stays in place
4)	Made up a new adjustment rod using a 8mm counter sunk bolt (hex bit) and a piece of threaded rod, mild steel, welded together – see photo.
5)	The spacer is machined to a taper to the centre to be able to receive the counter sunk bolt. This enable the face of the bolt to be flush with the base of the base plate – see photo
6)	Reinstall making sure the fixing pin is lined up with the holes in the spacer. This pin doesn’t go all the way back in to the base, but stops to allows the rod to go down the centre. Cut the remaining pin off and insert in the other side of the guide post. Locking the post back in place to the base
7)	Reinstall spring back in the guide post
8)	Refit router motor
9)	This is the point I have made a temp fix. – see photo
10)	Refit base plate back on for table mount, and drill hole for élan key


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A neat conversion Garry, I'm sure there are members who will be able to adapt the idea to other makes of routers.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ditto on Harrysin, mine already has the above table adjustment, I don't need that but others will get some use from it. Good example of ingenuity and execution.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

You lost me,what are you trying to do.. ?

===



opelblues said:


> Hi all,
> Over the last year I have been upgrading my work bench, this included the dust extraction, router fence, table saw work top, hold downs. After all that I still had problems with the router station and the dust extraction.
> I still wasn't getting all the dust or the chips. I was stumped, until I went to a new workshop that was being built they had a huge fume extractor but it didn’t exhaust to the outside of the building instead they were using the exhaust air, after it went through 2 scrubbers and a ioniser the air was returned to the work stations to be used a air curtain in front of the lathes and sanding areas, and welding areas.
> This started me to think why can’t I use this idea but on a smaller scale, will get back to every body if this works.
> ...


----------

